# Lexi & Beemer, the beach, and spring



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think I keep forgetting to post pictures from their beach adventure. But if you've already seen these pictures just ignore. 

I'm terrified of dropping my phone so I limit what pictures I take. But they still manage to take good pictures










































https://vimeo.com/127178048




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Then we came home and it was definitely warmer so reaclimating to the heat and finding ways to have fun with less movement. 


















https://vimeo.com/127178385


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures of the twins - they looks so relaxed and happy 
I particularly like the one of them looking out through the screen door.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

*Lexi &amp; Beemer, the beach, and spring*

Marzi what is missing because I have to immediately put the phone down so I can stop them from barking at every passerby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

How fun! Is that a dog beach in San Diego?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You've just blown the illusion - they look so angelic


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Yes that is dog beach. I found by staying right at the beach, we can make low tide and they then have the best playground. 

Ask my neighbor who goes to work around 4:30am how angelic they are as they bark at him getting into his car (though if he didn't take such a long time they'd be a whole lot better). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Love the one of them by the door. They are such a sweet little pair


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Lovely pictures filled with two beautiful 'poo's! Did I spot some tropical plants? And did someone say San Diego? Sigh... what a joy it must be to live year round in warm weather... lol.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic photos and brilliant to see them running and loving the beach


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Terrific pictures. They must have had so much fun. I like them sitting side by side posing for the picture.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lindor said:


> Terrific pictures. They must have had so much fun. I like them sitting side by side posing for the picture.



They did a great stay for those pictures. Usually they are right next to me if they aren't moving so all I would get was the top of their heads and backs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love these two! It always amazes me that you did two puppies. I would have died!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love those pictures and videos (& you..... With your extra looooong shadow )
Now I still can't tell L&B apart....so who is the one that still lies with the cute puppy frog legs?? X


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Lovely pictures they are gorgeous pups xxx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Frog legs turned out are Beemer. Lexi will stretch out with thighs down on occasion. But almost guarantee any frog legs in a picture is Beemer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

